# Do You Brush Your Dog's Teeth?



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I declared today bath day for my dogs, and every time they get a bath I brush their teeth. While I was brushing Koda's teeth I was noticing how adorable he was, and what a goof he looked like with a tooth brush in his mouth, and began to wonder if I was part of a minority in brushing my dog's teeth. I use "Poultry" flavored toothpaste, they love it. Do you guys brush your dog's teeth?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

No

I give fresh knuckle bones and have never needed to brush his teeth. He has pearly whites and no bad breath


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope I never have to brush Jake's teeth...lots of fresh bones!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

They get plenty of bones and rope toys, but I still brush their teeth. I don't have any opinion one way or the other on people that do or don't, I've just decided to do that for them since they're fairly tolerant of it. Koda, despite the fact that the Vet put him at about two years of age (I don't know for sure how old he is, I believe it though, he looks/acts that age), came to me with mild/moderate plaque on his teeth. Riley also has her share at about 3 years old, but she also came to me that way. I figure the brushing can only be beneficial on top of the normal bone chewing and playing with rope toys. Besides, they look so darn silly and cute with tooth brushes in their mouths, haha!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Doing both can only help. If I felt I needed to bush I would but so far no need. I do check his gums and teeth on a regular basis.

I know many dogs that look to have periodontal disease because the owners did not do anything (dogs they've had since puppies not rescues or anything)


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Brush a few times a month and plenty of fresh knuckles.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont brush their teeth. Both are one a raw diet and get plenty of bones. One has flawless teeth and my younger one has yellowish theeth with some tartar. I really want to brush them, but he doesnt stay still enough to give me a chance. any suggestions? He gets irritated by it (not mean, but runs off then plays you cant catch me, usually great with recall but not in this situation...smarty pants....)


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Staub, I brush their teeth when I have them in the tub for a bath, they know better than to play games and try to jump out/run when in there. They're in the tub and it's business time! I think what makes it more bearable for them is the fact that I use "Poultry" flavored toothpaste. You can get it at any Pet Store, I'm sure, I got mine at Petco. I've tried a tiny bit of regular toothpaste in the past and they _hate_ it. Head turning, shaking, sneezing, licking...It's no good. With the "Poultry" flavor they just keep trying to lick away at the toothbrush while I scrub their Canines (har har).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy gets plenty of bones and has great white teeth, but I'm an advocate for brushing teeth. It massages the gums which is probably good (just assuming because it's good for humans) and she loves when i do it, so i see no harm in it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has regular bones and her teeth so far are beautiful...I'm jealous! I have been meaning to start trying to brush them but to be honest between having to put eye medicines in and ear cleaning, I don't want to traumatize her any more.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

If they are having trouble with it try when they are exhausted. Either before or after a wake up or after a good play session. Reward/praise after.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfie is on the raw diet, so he gets RMBs everyday. But I do brush his teeth occasionally.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't feed raw, but I have given Knuckle bones and I pay for it when it comes time to clean up after her. I bought them from a butcher and maybe they were not fresh. 

She used to chew nyla bones, but is no longer interested. I don't buy those pre-packaged bones in the pet store because I'm worried about them splintering.

I brush her teeth, but not on a regular basis. He teeth are not looking so great.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope, mine are raw fed. No brushing necessary here. I used to brush Luna's teeth before switching to raw, however.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, it seems like more people _do not_ brush their dog's teeth. I know brushing can only help, hence why I do it, but I wonder if we did like a Forum comparison on everyone's dog's teeth, then talked about what we all do, if we could come up with some consensus for what is the best thing or combination of things to do to keep their teeth in good condition. I'm worrying about my dog's teeth being yellow/having plaque at such a young age, and while they do get bones and their teeth brushed, I wonder if there's not something more I can do? Switch to raw? That would be for more than just dental reasons, of course, but I've heard it makes a big difference in their teeth...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I always support a switch to raw  but if you don't want to go all the way... I've discovered that bone-in venison seems to be the best teeth cleaner. Giving them some venison every so often can help (note: if your dog has a sensitive tummy loose stool could result). When I adopted Nova, his teeth were really yellow and I noticed a huge difference after I gave him bone in venison (which was early on in his switch to raw because he wouldn't eat anything else).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't vote because the answer is "sometimes". I do brush Bianca's teeth sometimes but not as regularly as I probably should be brushing them. She also gets raw bones pretty often and her teeth are pretty much free of plaque.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I brush my dog's teeth about once a week. Probably should do the sheltie more than that, her teeth (at 2 years) are already showing considerable buildup. The GSD and the Rottie are not bad at all (GSD is the best: 4.5 years and no buildup at all). They all eat dry food and have chew toys and beef bones to gnaw on, but I still brush 'em. They tolerate it (like nail trimming) but certainly don't enjoy it.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vet told me to brush Bianca's teeth because her gums were a little inflamed.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie has plenty of bones and I brush his teeth too. They are nice and white


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I give mine raw bones on occasion and treats that are really hard, so they have to crunch them...seems to keep their teeth pretty clean!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

No brushing, bones and rope toys seem to be doing a great job so far. The vet commented on the nice white teeth Stosh has when we saw her this week.


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

*Brusher here!*

We don't have our GSD pup yet, but we do have an 8 yr old lab (Max)whose teeth that I've brushed since he was a pup. He really looks forward to it & will start wagging and "assumes the position" (sitting squarely in front of me) when he sees me with his tooth brush. 

I started brushing his teeth as part of my overall handling/grooming of him - handling feet, trimming nails (I use a dremel), checking ears, brushing coat, etc. Overall, when it comes to grooming - Keep it short, make it fun & it can be a breeze!

On our last vet visit, the vet notes Max's age & automatically starts telling me about the need for professionally cleaning the older dog's teeth. He checks Max's mouth, looks at me & asks when his teeth were most recently cleaned as Max had virtually no buildup & his gums looked great. You should have seen the vet's face when I told him that Max has _never_ had his teeth cleaned by a vet. His reply: "Well, whatever you're doing, keep it up!"

So, like many on here - raw bones, controlled diet & brushing does it for us!


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I never brushed my female's teeth, just bones and toys. She is now 16 and the vet says she has better teeth than most 5 year olds he sees! She always had extremely white teeth.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

DangerousBeauty said:


> I never brushed my female's teeth, just bones and toys. She is now 16 and the vet says she has better teeth than most 5 year olds he sees! She always had extremely white teeth.


16? Wow, you're doing more than just caring for her teeth well, apparently!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nope. Once a week they get raw bones from the butcher. We get the cow femur (sp) bones and have them cut into 4 - 6 inch chunks. They are quite big around as well. Keeps their teeth sparkling white.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

No. Seems to me I don't need to. Lots of raw bones and raw meat works here :wild:


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Yes, three times a week.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah----i use Raw chicken bones are . No need to on a raw diet, the bones in his meat keep his teeth spotless.Just like these


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I do it sometimes, but I should probably do it more - if I pull out the toothbrush and toothpaste Kokoda comes flying - she loves it!! I could brush her teeth five times a day and it wouldn't be enough for her!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yes I brush my dogs teeth at least twice a week because my two older dogs have horrible teeth (grandparents never brushed their teeth nor took them to get their teeth cleaned), I'm trying to reverse the condition of their teeth, but it's proving difficult. I don't want this happening to Dodger to I brush his three times a week he has pearly whites!!!


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

A regular tooth brushing along with adequate chewing seems to keep their teeth in top form. Never had to do any dental work.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

What is the best brand of toothpaste?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was brushing every other day and their teeth looked great! I cant find the toothpast or the doggie brush now.. last time this happened i found it hidden somewhere, the husky thinks she is funny..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Raw fed here so no need to brush.

Beau was 13.5 years old and her teeth and gums were beautiful - never brushed.  Benefits of feeding raw.

Stark is 18 months old and is on the same path..


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

they ALWAYS have bones to chew on but I try to brush their teeth at least several times a week. Since they are service dogs and are out with me all of them time, I am a little OCD about their grooming. They get bathed everyday that they are working and I trim their nails every time I brush their teeth, even if I'm only taking of a sliver just for the sake of going through the motions.


----------

